# low RPM muffler?



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen this design? its a bit intriguing.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, Pete, it's a high restriction muffler (note the narrow tubing leading onto the muffler). It increases low rpm torque, but has poor high rpm performance. You might as well stuff a potato onto the tail pipe.

Lew


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

i figured it was something crappy.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

it looks good. but i agree, it does have poor top end where the power is most needed. it will help out on a good take though out the hole.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I seen something like that in JC Whitney. Its like a muffler thats supposed to be better than those tuner fart cans but operate better at lower RPMS. Virtually, if you live in the city, you are better off getting one of these...OR if you are a gentle driver, you could get one.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

ive seen one on a civic. not too sure of the performance aspect but the guy just had it slapped on there. it kinda looked odd since it is so big and twisted. adds to much to the back i think. If you have a nice rear lip kit that can hid it, then yes but for how much they are asking for one, id say pass.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

^ thats exactly what I was talkin about.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that thing is fugly.


----------

